# New Guy Looking at OS Amps



## Sammy59 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all:

We bought a 2003 Protege5. I'm new to "non-factory" car audio but am embarking on this as a project with my son. We are low budget compared to many.

My research so far leads me to believe that "old school" amps are a good value for the money - averaging $100-$125 for a 4 channel. I've seen some Xtant units lately - the 404M and A4004. I'm not sure they are very old, old school but they are different from the new stuff for sure.

Question: Are the OS amps complicated to install with newer components? For example, my son wants a sub in the back and component speakers in the front (6x8's to fit the P5 plus tweets). Do the crossover's work well using 2 channels for the front and bridging 2 channels for the sub? I read the 404M does not have built in crossover so am not sure how this would work.

Any recommendations/guidance for a classic noob is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a nice head unit with an internal crossover network and you're set.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome, I am partial to Precision Power and you can go with something like a PPI 4200AM which is a 4 channel amp at 50 watts per channel and bridge it for the rear for 200 watts....also the PPI A404, A404.2 and Ax404....the Ax404 has a built in xover and they are all 4 x 50 watts.... hooking up the new stuff vs the OS stuff is essentially the same and I am certain that several of us would walk you through it....if you need anything let me know....keith ...


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

+1 on on HU w/ internal XO & PPi. 

Buy a PPi amp that you know to be in working / sorted condition, install, & enjoy!


----------



## Sammy59 (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys... thanks a ton for the guidance. I'll check out the Precision Power units. Am I correct in assuming that if the crossover takes place in the HU then the amp has to accept separate wired inputs for each range?

Again, thanks for the help as I learn crossover 101, amps, HU's, etc...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Take for example my head unit, an Alpine CDA-9855. It has an internal crossover for the RCA outputs. This means that you can take any full range amplifier and cut out the bass for your mids and highs on one set of RCAs, and you could cut out all the treble and mids on another set of RCAs.

If you go this route, you'll need two amplifiers, or an amplifier with an RCA for each set of channels.


----------

